# Costco Racks - Ok to use as Tank Stand?



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Has anyone used these racks for aquarium tanks before?

Is this a good idea? These are metals racks - looks really strong.

I could paint the rack to address possible rust related issues . . .




























I am thinking about getting 2 tanks built to fit these racks - lower but wide and long - for arowanas. The mesh above could hold the lights and act as a screen in case they try to jump out.

Does this make sense?

Cheers,
Kim


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

For what it's worth, I'm using something that appears similar (Edsal) for my collection, for tanks up to 50 gallons. No problems so far. Mine came with fiberboard shelves which I replaced with 3/4" plywood, but the framework looks the same. 

Bolt to the wall for extra stability.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Might work...you have tank size you were thinking of?


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

i had 2x 125g tanks on them for over a year now. no problems. I didn't use the mesh though, used 1" plywood just to make sure everything was level.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

2,000 lb capacity per shelf means approximately 200gallon tank ? Not bad.

Wonder how much it cost?


----------



## SSS Fan (Mar 14, 2011)

They are $159.99 here in Calgary. I bought the Edsal version at Lowes for $199.99 before I found the Whalen at Costco. Just noticed that they come with 4 shelves, the Edsal I bought only comes with 3.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

my only complaint with the Edsal version is that they're a little wobbly when you add the second level. Definitely need securing to a stud.


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

They were $200 Plus at the local COSTCO store. - Online is pricier as they factor in the Delivery cost. It seems to be able to fit 3 good sized aquariums - most likely will have to be custom made ones. Or 9 - 12 shrimp tanks.

Check here - Costco - Whalen


----------



## SSS Fan (Mar 14, 2011)

Ursus sapien said:


> my only complaint with the Edsal version is that they're a little wobbly when you add the second level. Definitely need securing to a stud.


Not sure yours is the same one I have. Mine is pretty much the same as the Whalen, no fibreboard shelves were included with mine. Mine isn't even perfectly level but once there was some full tanks on it, it's as solid as a rock. Does yours have 72" x 24" shelves?


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

When i lived in calgary, i bought one of those racks from a commercial place down in the SW, by chinook mall. They are used, but half the cost and better strength i believe.
I gotta think of the name of the place now..

(does quick google search)

AHHH.. *Calgary Warehouse Equipment Ltd*


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

SSS Fan said:


> Not sure yours is the same one I have. Mine is pretty much the same as the Whalen, no fibreboard shelves were included with mine. Mine isn't even perfectly level but once there was some full tanks on it, it's as solid as a rock. Does yours have 72" x 24" shelves?


no, mine are smaller. I'm running two 72 tall x 36 wide x 18 deep, and one 72x48x24.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 2 of those racks, and no problems, or complaints. The only caveat is make sure that you do some dry runs on empty aquariums, so you get the height just right. Otherwise you could have a tough time with aquarium maintenance. 

Steve


----------



## Kimrocks (Aug 30, 2011)

Just checked the prices at COSTCO POCO - they are $159.99 each - so these are half the prices advertised on their website.

Would it not be better (stronger) to leave the metal grill on and place the plywood or plyboard on top with a styrofoam layer to level the aquarium? It would provide much better support?

What size tank (Dimension) did you guys use on the rack? Or did you Custom made them?

BTW - Here is a review - http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89942

Dimension of this rack - 77 in. width x 24 in. depth x 72 in. height

Cheers,
Kim


----------

